# Who does their shopping on a bike?



## confusedcyclist (13 Jan 2017)

How are you doing it?

Rack and panniers, front baskets, trailers? Care to share any good resources on this topic?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2017)

Panniers or trailer, panniers 46 L, Bobyak single wheel trailer the latter is not the best for carrying heavy loads, I'd go for a twin wheeled trailer if I were to buy again


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Car. Dare not leave the bike outside a shop.


----------



## Spinney (13 Jan 2017)

Top up shopping between main shops done on bike, mainly as a way of digging me out of my pit mid-week if the weather is gloomy and I don't feel like going out. Main shops are done in car or get delivered. The top-up shops can sometimes be two pannier-fulls.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2017)

I used to do my shopping on a bike but the manager at Tesco now insists I simply push the trolley like normal people.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> How are you doing it?
> 
> Rack and panniers, front baskets, trailers? Care to share any good resources on this topic?


Yes, front basket and rear rack and panniers for the main shop(s), bag on top of the rear rack for top-ups. Trailer if needed (rare). Best rollable panniers are my Basil Mara which but I think they're only 26L and tedious to attach/detach. I'm still using a set of semi-rigid crivit 56L panniers a lot, but they're showing their age now and catch an awful lot of wind. Basils are on the left, crivits on the right (but there's a cool bag instead of the top bag on the crivit, plus a Basil Sport single pannier bungeed on top of the Mara - this was holiday shopping).








numbnuts said:


> Panniers or trailer, panniers 46 L, Bobyak single wheel trailer the latter is not the best for carrying heavy loads, I'd go for a twin wheeled trailer if I were to buy again


Interesting. Why? I've a two-wheeled high-hitch trailer (a Veelers, I think), which has the advantage that I can use it as a shopping trolley or wheelbarrow when detached, but the drawback that it shoves me around a bit when cycling along and is prone to weaving/wagging at speed. I'd been thinking of going single-wheel if I ever get another.



Drago said:


> I used to do my shopping on a bike but the manager at Tesco now insists I simply push *the trolley* like normal people.


You have a Brompton?

By the way, returning deposit-paid trollies to a trolley park after loading the panniers was annoying until I started using a large carabiner to hook the loop end of the pay-chain to the top handle of the pannier and tow the trolley along backwards behind the bike


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

I only live about 1 km from my local shops so I usually walk there and back but there are times when I need to nip out and buy a few things in a hurry. I decided that it would be nice to be able to whiz to the shops and back by bike but I never felt happy leaving one of my more expensive bikes unattended. Then things changed - I built myself a singlespeed bike at low cost. I would not be very happy if it got pinched but the project only cost me about £60 (I was given the frame/fork/bottom bracket and had most of the other parts lying around in boxes in my cellar) so it would not be a disaster if someone did take it. So, when my sister asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I got a really strong u-lock. It would not deter a really determined thief but I will be locking the bike right in front of the front door to the supermarket in a brightly lit area. The lock is probably too chunky for bolt cutters so they would have to use an angle grinder. I think they would be crazy to risk it. We'll see ... 






I will be carrying the shopping (and lock!) in a rucksack.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jan 2017)

Yes. I use a rucksack. I did have panniers for a while but the zip broke. I have just bought some more, but not sure if I will use them yet, as the rucksac works well.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

Yep, quite often, I use a rack and the topeak trunk bag with the fold out panniers, can fit a fair amount in, say a full supermarket carrier bag each side. Tend not to cycle back more than a mile (I have full size Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Morrisons, all within a mile or so...and a baby Waitrose)

The Abus D lock goes in the trunk part, no concerns leaving bike outside any of the local supermarkets with one of those

Very very rarely use a rucksack, don't like carrying stuff on my back

Bigger shops = car, but even then I'm shopping for one, just bulkier/heavier things like cans of pop, loo paper, washing stuff etc, that's not common in the summer


----------



## mustang1 (13 Jan 2017)

Spinney said:


> Top up shopping between main shops done on bike, *mainly as a way of digging me out of my pit mid-week if the weather is gloomy and I don't feel like going out*. Main shops are done in car or get delivered. The top-up shops can sometimes be two pannier-fulls.



Good idea.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Tend not to cycle back more than a mile (I have full size Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Morrisons, all within a mile or so...and a baby Waitrose)


Any butchers, greengrocers, etc? To me, one of the best things about shopping by bike is that it makes visiting the specialists easier as I pedal between them and park easily outside each one.


----------



## PK99 (13 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Car. *Dare not leave the bike outside a shop*.



Me too.

Too many people I know have had bikes nicked while out shopping.


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Any butchers, greengrocers, etc? To me, one of the best things about shopping by bike is that it makes visiting the specialists easier as I pedal between them and park easily outside each one.



An excellent point, I hadn't considered that!


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Any butchers, greengrocers, etc? To me, one of the best things about shopping by bike is that it makes visiting the specialists easier as I pedal between them and park easily outside each one.


Not really, no. Occasionally use a greengrocer or a stall, but they, like the butcher, are only open 9-5. Supermarkets are open when I'm not working / commuting. I also live in a built up area with few small food retailers, even fewer with bike parking right outside like the supermarkets. I don't tend to shop in 'specialist' retailers, takes more time and is inconvenient as stated


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Not really, no. Occasionally use a greengrocer or a stall, but they, like the butcher, are only open 9-5. Supermarkets are open when I'm not working / commuting. I also live in a built up area with few small food retailers, even fewer with bike parking right outside like the supermarkets


 And I thought that places near that London would be better with opening times than our backwaters...


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> And I thought that places near that London would be better with opening times than our backwaters...


Nope, not here in the burbs


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Jan 2017)

I do the odd small shop on the bike, more for the enjoyment and an excuse for a ride out than for necessity. I do the main shop in the car as I have a family and I work full time, ergo I can't get a week's shopping for 3 on a bike. 

I use a rack and either one or two ARC panniers which will each take a carrier bag. See pic, on that trip I just had the one fitted. 
French sticks remain a challenge.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Car. Dare not leave the bike outside a shop.



I do have a "shopping bike" which I could afford to loose, but not using bike is limiting my choice because of other peoples action. I have a friend who wont drive anywhere, because she is afraid her car will be nicked. Not much use really if you cant drive it anywhere.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Very very rarely use a rucksack, don't like carrying stuff on my back


I am fine with a rucksack when walking but it _IS_ a bit of a pain cycling with a heavy bag of shopping on my back. Fortunately, it will only be for 1 km or so.

OH - I just remembered noticing 2 little rubber plugs down by the rear dropouts on the singlespeed bike which block off tapped holes for mudguards/rack fixtures! AND I happen to have an old rack in the cellar. AND I bought a couple of cheapo panniers from LIDL a few months ago, thinking that they would come in handy one day. I feel a rack and panniers moment coming on. Will report back later ... 

The panniers probably wouldn't be strong enough for touring but if they last for a couple of years of shopping trips then they will have been worth buying. If they break in use, then at least I will only have a short walk home.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I am fine with a rucksack when walking but it _IS_ a bit of a pain cycling with a heavy bag of shopping on my back. Fortunately, it will only be for 1 km or so.


Yeah I just don't like having anything even slightly hard or heavy by the big scar on my lower back like the D lock, or tins etc (would never carry a pump or tools in a jersey for the same reason) and it's really bad for my shoulder too!

A KM is ok, but as I have three bikes with a rack there's no need


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Yeah I just like having anything even slightly hard or heavy by the big scar on my lower back


Masochist!


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

Sorry *don't* like!! Edited!


----------



## mcshroom (13 Jan 2017)

Quite often I'll ride down to the local Coop and butcher to pick up a few things. I tend to use a messenger bag then (Osprey Flap Jack) which is far more convenient than panniers and can fit a small shop pretty well.

Less often I'll ride down to Whitehaven to do a proper shop, which uses 2 big rear panniers (and occasionally the fronts too). That one can be quite amusing as my ride home is along the C2C rail-path and I get to confuse the Coast-to-coasters who think I'm loaded up with touring luggage


----------



## greekonabike (13 Jan 2017)

I use a rear rack and pannier set (double bag) I also have the option of adding another bag on top if I have got enough stuff to put in it. 

GOAB


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2017)

I don't do food shopping, my wife does that.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jan 2017)

Main shopping is delivered, but I pick up short-dated meat & fish and market-stall fruit on my way back from my daily swim. Just emptied my rucksack of about 15 bananas, a dozen apples, half a dozen oranges, a 2kg beef roasting joint, two packs of fish pie fish and a pack of smoked haddock. Oh, and two aubergines. And yes, that is quite a lot to carry on my back, but it's actually no big deal once you get used to it.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Jan 2017)

Me.Normally handlebars and rucksack but up a quiet backstreet and never on the main roads.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2017)

I usually top up my supplies using rear panniers but for big shops I take the Freedomcarry Y frame with a recycling bin ( green box for bottles) strapped to the flatbed.
I have carried some unfeasably large loads including planks of wood.
Large, lightweight loads can be strapped to the top of the rear rack, so I always carry ,2-3m of lashing material.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2017)

I prefer 2 wheeled trailers for shopping, you can carry heavier loads and longer ones. They may be more stable when static, for loading. Single wheel trailers track better, esp off road so are good for touring


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2017)

We started shopping on the bikes last year;I have some panniers on the Trek mongrel and the other half has a trunk bag with fold out compartments on the Escape.

Ok with most things although as mentioned baguettes are a challenge;have been able to take advantage of the odd 6-bottle wine offers as well.

Capacity will increase as we will be getting another set of panniers.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Ok with most things although as mentioned baguettes are a challenge


Baguettes break in half fairly easily - they don't keep long enough to matter. Leeks are worse. They bend the pannier walls:





(bike is sideways across the road because I was illustrating the width of some local 2-way 30mph roads after they forbade us from contraflow cycling on a wider 20mph road nearby)


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2017)

I do the weekly bread run by bike, and all the other shopping that doesn't fall into the weekly'big' shop. I have a Topeak bag/pannier on their MTX rack and can get 4 loaves of bread plus milk and cereals in one trip. 
FWIW Sainsburys got the hump with me wheeling the Brompton round unfolded, against their unwritten policy apparently..


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2017)

Leekguard. A hard plastic shell to protect your leeks. Mount it on your downtube.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2017)

Top up shopping at weekends. 2 panniers full.

We now have a T Bag for the Brompton and I think @Fab Foodie wants to test it to its limits tomorrow.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2017)

In hilly towns, do your booze and tin shopping at at shop higher up than your house.
Heavy loads are easier downhill than uphill.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Jan 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> How are you doing it?
> 
> Rack and panniers, front baskets, trailers? Care to share any good resources on this topic?



All of the above.

Couldn't find a picture of the Circe with the Brompton bag fitted at the front, so this will have to do.


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> FWIW Sainsburys got the hump with me wheeling the Brompton round unfolded, against their unwritten policy apparently..


I do hope you then took it round in a trolley and commented to the jobsworth on how much more space it took up?



MichaelW2 said:


> Leekguard. A hard plastic shell to protect your leeks. Mount it on your downtube.


The ones for bananas are NOT "banana hammocks" - they're actually for your downtube 



MichaelW2 said:


> In hilly towns, do your booze and tin shopping at at shop higher up than your house.
> Heavy loads are easier downhill than uphill.


But it may overload your brakes, so lighten the load at the top of the hill by drinking the booze. You'll still crash, but won't care so much.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Baguettes break in half fairly easily - they don't keep long enough to matter. Leeks are worse. They bend the pannier walls:
> View attachment 216181
> 
> (bike is sideways across the road because I was illustrating the width of some local 2-way 30mph roads after they forbade us from contraflow cycling on a wider 20mph road nearby)



Don't have to worry about Leeks as we grow our own


----------



## palinurus (13 Jan 2017)

Mostly on foot but I do also shop by bike, usually just picking up stuff on the way home from work which I stuff into my courier bag but also sometimes use panniers or one of my two trailers depending on size of shop. Have carried some pretty good loads from B&Q at times!


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Jan 2017)

Having a trike in the stable makes shopping easy as well. Although you do notice any hills on the way home.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Jan 2017)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2017)

Panniers, top of rack (there always are some straps lurking in my panniers), occasionally I use the trailer, but that gets used mostly to take the cat to the vet.


----------



## subaqua (13 Jan 2017)

Ride home . Empty work gumpf from panniers . Ride to off licence ( craft beer shop if you are a hipster ) full panniers of bottled/ canned beer . Pay . Ride home


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2017)

Main shop is delivered, but I work near enough a market to pick up most extras there during the week.
I do occasionally call in at the local co-op on the way home after a ride, but to put it bluntly, I'm always a bit wary about leaving a bike outside a shop. And there is the hassle of taking everything off the bike (Garmin, lights, pump, etc) to stop it being taken while I'm in there. Plus it's literally a six minute walk there from home, so it's as easy to walk there. There is no way I'd leave a bike locked outside any of the big supermarkets round here, regardless.

Occasionally I'll throw caution to the wind though and cycle back from the co-op with a carrier bag over the right side handlebar


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Jan 2017)

Pair of Ortliebs (and a strap-on stuff sack) on back of an already-heavy Gazelle for a weekly food shop for two. Alters how you shop, restricts the alcohol intake to high proof spirits and doesn't leave room for spur of the moment purchases. Good Saturday work-out. 
Also have a Co-op 4 miles away along a Sustrans route - quite good for a late night dash on the road bike for Dinner From A Cycling Jersey Pocket. Look out for the recipe book....


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Jan 2017)

Panniers for me. Don't do (or have to do) "big shops" any more . It's just a few more timely and directed shops, and a couple of visits to Leeds Market for fresh fish and veg.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Pair of Ortliebs (and a strap-on stuff sack) on back of an already-heavy Gazelle for a weekly food shop for two. Alters how you shop, *restricts the alcohol intake to high proof spirits and doesn't leave room for spur of the moment purchases*. Good Saturday work-out.
> Also have a Co-op 4 miles away along a Sustrans route - quite good for a late night dash on the road bike for Dinner From A Cycling Jersey Pocket. Look out for the recipe book....



Haha..I've just got back with wine instead of beer for the reason all my rack-equipped bikes are poorly so just a small rucksack


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jan 2017)

I usually do. At Christmas I got an 8.5 Kg Goose, four Lobsters, a bottle of scotch, a bottle of baileys and 4 bottles of Ringwood Forty Niner, in a backpack, then tried to cycle 8 miles home, I made it, but that was 'interesting'


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

Okay, here is the low-down on a trial run to the shops on my bike this evening ...

Shopping on a bike report! 

I decided to give it a go. I got the rack out of my cellar, found some bolts the right size, plus various other bits and pieces, and fitted the rack to my singlespeed bike.







I have 2 panniers and both are fitted in the photograph above but thought I would only need one for today's shopping so I'd try that and see how it went.

I was a bit worried that my shopping would not all fit into the one pannier. It DID, but it was extremely heavy. When I unlocked the bike, I put the hefty lock in the pannier's side pocket. Having all of that weight on one side of the bike seriously unbalanced it. I had some iffy moments riding the off-balance bike home - trying to clip in in stop-start traffic, looking over my shoulder, and signalling were all very wobbly. I felt as though I was a novice rider again!

Here is a picture of the bike with its payload ...






When I got in I weighed the pannier and its contents (including the lock). It shocked me that it was 24 pounds - the bike only weighs 19 pounds! My advice - use 2 panniers for heavy loads and spread the weight evenly. In future, for lighter loads - a maximum total weight of (say) 15 pounds (shopping plus lock) - I would use one pannier again but bungee the heavy lock onto the opposite side of the rack to the pannier. Apart from anything else, those are very cheap panniers and I don't trust them with that much weight in. Having a clip break on a heavy pannier when riding in traffic could be a very scary experience!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> I do hope you then took it round in a trolley and commented to the jobsworth on how much more space it took up?


Nope. Whilst in store I asked what the policy was, which would seem to be made up on the hoof. So I emailed customer services asking for their policy and was told they don't have one that's written down, but they don't allow bikes in their stores. Must remember that when I see their own staff wheeling bikes through the shop...


----------



## fatjel (13 Jan 2017)

I shop in the village on foot, mostly because theres nowhere near the shops to safely lock the bike,
Sainsburys local is 5 miles ish away so most stuff I get there,
Have two panniers but do go every couple of days which spreads the load.


----------



## dim (13 Jan 2017)

pannier bags for me ..... 

but I have used cable ties to secure the bags to the rack, as 2 lads at Sainsbury's were trying to remove my Carradice bags a few weeks ago .... If I have to buy lots, I also use a backpack

I'm seriously thinking about buying a cheap vintage bike and converting that to a dedicated shopping bike with big cheap pannier bags .... I'm always nervous about locking my good bikes in Cambridge city (if they don't nick it, they vandalise it by kicking the wheels/spokes)


----------



## simon.r (13 Jan 2017)

You can get a _lot_ of shopping in a pair of these: https://www.basil.com/assortment/mara-3xl-double-bag-black/


----------



## subaqua (13 Jan 2017)

What I have discovered is that panniers clip nicely to edge rail of trolley and both fit easily inside . 

If we had self scan like the Tesco is near my dad in NWales would be easy to scan and pack as you go .


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2017)

Done it on the bike using panniers and a rucksack. Used the Brox a few times(not a bicycle, does it still count?).


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I only live about 1 km from my local shops so I usually walk there and back but there are times when I need to nip out and buy a few things in a hurry. I decided that it would be nice to be able to whiz to the shops and back by bike but I never felt happy leaving one of my more expensive bikes unattended. Then things changed - I built myself a singlespeed bike at low cost. I would not be very happy if it got pinched but the project only cost me about £60 (I was given the frame/fork/bottom bracket and had most of the other parts lying around in boxes in my cellar) so it would not be a disaster if someone did take it. So, when my sister asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I got a really strong u-lock. It would not deter a really determined thief but I will be locking the bike right in front of the front door to the supermarket in a brightly lit area. The lock is probably too chunky for bolt cutters so they would have to use an angle grinder. I think they would be crazy to risk it. We'll see ...
> 
> View attachment 205349
> 
> ...


The lock comes with a $5,000 one-year theft protection plan!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> The lock comes with a $5,000 one-year theft protection plan!


I bet that there would be an excess on that and I made the bike from bits and pieces so I wonder how they would value it? The lock cost me almost half what the bike did!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I bet that there would be an excess on that and I made the bike from bits and pieces so I wonder how they would value it? The lock cost me almost half what the bike did!


You've to send in the old lock to claim.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> You've to send in the old lock to claim.


Let's hope the thieves don't nick the lock too!


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Having a clip break on a heavy pannier when riding in traffic could be a very scary experience!


I prefer double panniers because the clips don't have to carry as much weight... but it's still unsettling if they're not clipped on properly, I load them lopsided by mistake and they flip off the bike as I ride away, being dragged along by the anchor strap


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Jan 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> How are you doing it?
> 
> Rack and panniers, front baskets, trailers? Care to share any good resources on this topic?



One hand on the handle bars, the other hand operating my iPhone.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> I prefer double panniers because the clips don't have to carry as much weight... but it's still unsettling if they're not clipped on properly, I load them lopsided by mistake and they flip off the bike as I ride away, being dragged along by the anchor strap


That makes sense.

The Lidl panniers were stupidly cheap so I have very low expectations of them, but I would still rather avoid catastrophic failure!

They have flaps on the top which can be used together to form a carrying handle. The flaps are wide enough to get more than halfway across the top of the rack. If I wanted to I could devise a way to attach the inside flaps of the 2 panniers to each other. They have some lightweight Velcro strips on them. Maybe I will replace those with heavy-duty strips and then I could Velcro them together ...?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2017)

I had a stationary fall due to too much shopping.

Two panniers, crammed as full as I could with heavy stuff.

I knew the bike was overloaded, but thought it would be OK for the few miles home.

As I came to rest, I put my left foot down and lent the bike in that direction.

The weight did the rest, taking the back wheel away from me and upwards.

The front was wheel was still on the ground and I still had hold of the handlebars, but I couldn't apply enough force to arrest the fall, so down both me and the bike went.

Predictably, my shopping spilled across the road.

I felt very foolish lying on the ground entangled in the bike and surrounded by groceries.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

I won't 'Like' that, but I had the feeling that I was going to end up that way this evening!


----------



## fatjel (14 Jan 2017)

I bought a very scruffy looking pinnacle frame and built it using parts I had lying around.
The idea being it would be unattractive to bike thieves and easily replaced if it were pinched


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Jan 2017)

Yes, all of my shopping - unless I walk when there's snow/ice on the ground.

I use panniers and take them into the supermarket with me. Pack from the till directly into the panniers - heavy stuff at the bottom - so no faffing about outside.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2017)

annedonnelly said:


> I use panniers and take them into the supermarket with me. Pack from the till directly into the panniers - heavy stuff at the bottom - so no faffing about outside.


I came to that conclusion yesterday. The mistake I made was to shop using a basket rather than a trolley. Trolley next time - not only easier for carting shopping inside the store, but also for taking heavy panniers back to the bike.

I thought it was obvious to pack heavy objects at the bottom of bags but I see people doing daft things like putting a punnet of strawberries in a bag and then throwing a 2 litre drinks bottle in on top!


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


>



Gotta love a bit of Bran van.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Yes, front basket and rear rack and panniers for the main shop(s), bag on top of the rear rack for top-ups. Trailer if needed (rare). Best rollable panniers are my Basil Mara which but I think they're only 26L and tedious to attach/detach. I'm still using a set of semi-rigid crivit 56L panniers a lot, but they're showing their age now and catch an awful lot of wind. Basils are on the left, crivits on the right (but there's a cool bag instead of the top bag on the crivit, plus a Basil Sport single pannier bungeed on top of the Mara - this was holiday shopping).
> View attachment 204720
> 
> 
> ...


I find my 2 wheel trailer to be more stable at speed,



MichaelW2 said:


> I prefer 2 wheeled trailers for shopping, you can carry heavier loads and longer ones. They may be more stable when static, for loading. Single wheel trailers track better, esp off road so are good for touring



The first long trip I used the trailer on was a camping trip up to Derbyshire when returning I got it up to over 45mph on a long (downhill) section of the Ashbourne to Derby dual carriageway ( there is about a 1 1/2 mile downhill bit with no side turnings so I took primary in the inner lane and kept up with the flow of traffic in that lane) the only thing I find a bit 'scary' is the thought of stopping all that weight.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I find my 2 wheel trailer to be more stable at speed,
> 
> 
> 
> The first long trip I used the trailer on was a camping trip up to Derbyshire when returning I got it up to over 45mph on a long (downhill) section of the Ashbourne to Derby dual carriageway ( there is about a 1 1/2 mile downhill bit with no side turnings so I took primary in the inner lane and kept up with the flow of traffic in that lane) the only thing I find a bit 'scary' is the thought of stopping all that weight.



I carried a full load of topsoil, just about the heaviest load i can take, but had creep downhill at 10mph to avoid a runaway train scenario.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> I carried a full load of topsoil, just about the heaviest load i can take, but had creep downhill at 10mph to avoid a runaway train scenario.


It does feel like things could go very 'pear shaped' if you needed to pull up sharpish dunnit.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2017)

I have recently re-commissioned this machine. Makes shopping trips very easy.


Pashley PO bike by https://www.flickr.com/photos/theoldbikeshome/, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It does feel like things could go very 'pear shaped' if you needed to pull up sharpish dunnit.


Some people have devised trailer brakes activated by compression on the mounting arm, is the trailer going faster than the bike.


----------



## mjr (14 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It does feel like things could go very 'pear shaped' if you needed to pull up sharpish dunnit.


It's more ^shaped, as the trailer forces the back wheel into the air.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> It's more ^shaped, as the trailer forces the back wheel into the air.


One thing I've always done is to keep the trailer pretty well balanced and a touch 'nose heavy' luckily mine attaches to the NDS stay very close to the axle so it can't get that much leverage on the bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Car. Dare not leave the bike outside a shop.


Don't you have a lock? I do hope you lock the car.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jan 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> In hilly towns, do your booze and tin shopping at at shop higher up than your house.
> Heavy loads are easier downhill than uphill.


Good tip, except i live at the top of a big hill that is a dead end. The only way home is up a dirty big hill  i do pretty much all my shopping by bike.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Don't you have a lock? I do hope you lock the car.



Lots of locks. Still wouldn't leave it outside a shop


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jan 2017)

You must warn me where this area is fossy - I get that way sometimes. I lock up outside shops all the time - in big bad london.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2017)

Used to use a BikeHod as it could be easily taken around the store and filled at the checkout:







It could cope with most of a trolley and with heavy stuff at the bottom, stability was not an issue

However I now do most shopping on the Christiania as it can cope with anything.


----------



## robjh (16 Jan 2017)

If I'm on my own I do almost all of my shopping by bike, and always have done, although there are also many other times when we'll use the car as we're out in it anyway and going past the shops.
I've got rear racks on both of my most-used bikes (only the carbon 'summer' road bike that I bought recently is an exception, so far) and usually carry a pannier with me, or 2 if I expect to need them. Light shopping can be done in small panniers on my commuting bike (Giant TCR), and for heavy shopping I use larger panniers on my touring bike. I can often stash unusually large objects across the rack on the tourer using bungee chords.
At other times my pannier will hold things likes lock(s), extra clothing, lights and spare batteries, snacks etc, plus it means I have the freedom to stop and buy things as I see them.
I've never worried greatly about leaving the bikes outside shops. In certain places I might use two locks, and I may wrap the coil lock through the handle of any panniers I leave on the bike, but in other places I just park the bike and go in. I've had no problems so far.

_Unusual luggage : bike on a bike_


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Jan 2017)

Not ideal with drop bars, left turns were fine, right turns were wide...






Unfortunately the mule got swiped, it wasn't as good overall as my Skidii Bobyak clone but it was great for bulky loads from Lidl. Although I have a dog crate which I think would make a good load space if attached to the Skidii, which I shall investigate further


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Jan 2017)

We shop by bike all the time. We take the trailer for the weekly shop and use a rack top bag with drop down panniers or full panniers for top up shops. The picture is of Mr Effy's bike pulling a weekly shop for 5 people. I go in the shop. Mr Effy waits outside with the bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2017)

*A WARNING!*

I suggest that you inspect your bike before riding it after leaving it unattended in public - I discovered that somebody had loosened my front quick release while I was in the supermarket last week!  

I noticed that the QR was loose the following day when looking for the cause of a mysterious rattling sound that I had heard on the ride back with my shopping. The QR release lever was still closed but the nut had 'mysteriously' undone itself ... My a*se it had! I have been using QRs for over 40 years and know how to use them properly. I had checked the bike before going to the shop so all was good then.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> *A WARNING!*
> 
> I suggest that you inspect your bike before riding it after leaving it unattended in public - I discovered that somebody had loosened my front quick release while I was in the supermarket last week!
> 
> I noticed that the QR was loose the following day when looking for the cause of a mysterious rattling sound that I had heard on the ride back with my shopping. The QR release lever was still closed but the nut had 'mysteriously' undone itself ... My a*se it had! I have been using QRs for over 40 years and know how to use them properly. I had checked the bike before going to the shop so all was good then.


----------



## spen666 (17 Jan 2017)

I do mine using my bike and a rucksack. I pop into local Aldi on my way home from work several nights a week. I leave bike inside store by packing shelves and buy what I need for that night next few days.


----------



## mjr (17 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest that you inspect your bike before riding it after leaving it unattended in public


Well, yes: look to see the chain's still on, test each brake as you push it out of the parking space or immediately after climbing on (that might have produced a clunk if the front QR was loose enough), and look to check the tyres are still inflated before pedalling away. It's worth doing that even when your bike's been in your own shed, as someone (even yourself) may have knocked it while moving around it.



ColinJ said:


> I noticed that the QR was loose the following day when looking for the cause of a mysterious rattling sound that I had heard on the ride back with my shopping.


Yeah. Don't ride with rattles if you can bear to stop to investigate. Most of them are harmless, but there's always a risk...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Don't ride with rattles if you can bear to stop to investigate. Most of them are harmless, but there's always a risk...


I have learned that to my cost in the past!

This time I was only riding 1 km back from the shop and didn't notice the noise until I was halfway back. I decided just to continue and sort it out at home.


----------



## Will Spin (17 Jan 2017)

We live just over a mile from the town centre so I always do my shopping by bike, I'm usually trundling into town several times a week. I bought myself a utility bike a couple of years ago, along with a couple of large clip on panniers. It's quicker by bike than car after you take into account time spent trying to find a parking space, buying a ticket etc. I think the bike has paid for itself just through money saved in parking charges. Also, for those who worry that there is a risk that the bike might get stolen, I think the monetary risk of this happening is more than offset when you consider the risk of car park damage to cars, which has happened to me once or twice in recent years, it only takes someone to be careless with a car door to cause a few hundred pounds worth of damage, which is not often recoverable from insurance.


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Jan 2017)

I started out doing small shops with a front basket, had a brief dallience with a rucksack and then progressed from a small pannier to one capable of holding a good few days worth of food. As a larger than average family, doing all the shopping by bike isn't completely practical but when we lived at the other end of a cycle path to the local lidl it was ideal to go a couple of times a week for top ups. 
My "shopping" bike is out on loan at the moment and I really don't like carrying a rucksack with more than a few items in so most of our shopping is now done in the car, but I'm working on a solution.


----------



## dim (19 Jan 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> However I now do most shopping on the Christiania as it can cope with anything.
> 
> View attachment 333531



are you sure?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 334067


He missed the turning circle, that's all.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 334067




Yep.....


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> He did have the help of a motor...


Beat me to it Reg.


----------



## Zagek (20 Jan 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Yep.....



Damn that looks lovely.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> He did have the help of a motor...



So do I


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

I went to Homebase today on the bike to get some cable ties, took me 25 miles to get there and back 

Extended shopping trips are better than extended commutes.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

But Homebase is only 2 miles away......oh wait, you don't live with me.....in which case who's eating all my cheese?


Oh, me.


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2017)

dim said:


> are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 334067


Warning: trees in background not vertical means photographer is not on the level


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The Lidl panniers were stupidly cheap so I have very low expectations of them, but I would still rather avoid catastrophic failure!
> 
> They have flaps on the top which can be used together to form a carrying handle. The flaps are wide enough to get more than halfway across the top of the rack. If I wanted to I could devise a way to attach the inside flaps of the 2 panniers to each other. They have some lightweight Velcro strips on them. Maybe I will replace those with heavy-duty strips and then I could Velcro them together ...?


By coincidence, Lidl were selling packs of self-adhesive Velcro strips today (for less than £2) so I bought a pack and stuck some strips to the panniers.

Here is a picture of the panniers Velcroed together with the top flap on the far pannier lifted up to show you some of the pads. I can interleave the flaps so all 4 are attached together into a stack.





It makes the panniers much more stable on the rack and they are easy to get on and off.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Warning: trees in background not vertical means photographer is not on the level


Which way or level? Sign doesn't help, only confuses matters.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which way or level? Sign doesn't help, only confuses matters.
> View attachment 334635


I would go by the house in the background.

I once had my saddle 'levelled' for me by German ex-pro Marcel Wüst. Unfortunately, he did by lining it up with the top of a fence which was not itself horizontal!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2017)

Depends where i'm shopping. I live pretty much in town so it's only a few minutes walk to the shops. But if I'm going to Aldi or Asda, it's the bike with a couple of panniers, and i have a habit of buying two items more than they'll fit.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> D and i have a habit of buying two items more than they'll fit.



ah, what do you do then - only miscalculated once - had to return something big for a refund.


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, what do you do then - only miscalculated once - had to return something big for a refund.


One bike has a basket, plus I always have a collapsing rucksack in my usual satchel.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, what do you do then - only miscalculated once - had to return something big for a refund.


Depends what it is. A pizza can go up the jumper, for example. Sleeves are also handy for a couple of items... and one can always eat something 

I quite like the idea of putting a basket on the front of my MTB but i don't think I'm cool enough to carry it off.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

Sometimes I might go and get a pint of milk on this.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

I used to get a full load with two panniers and rucksack - now go more often so aim to get all in two panniers - now I pack a light packable rucksack in case I miscalculate.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Great minds think alike mjr - I also take a small collapsing rucksack in case I miscalculate.


When I am walking to the shops, I usually carry a cloth bag in my rucksack in case there is too much shopping for the rucksack. Unfortunately, I usually forget to take the bag out of the rucksack before starting to load the latter. On several occasions I have had to unload the rucksack again to get at it. My other trick is to carry my wallet in the rucksack and then have the same problem with that. The stupid thing is that I could easily carry the wallet and cloth bag in the pockets of my fleece jacket ...


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The stupid thing is that I could easily carry the wallet and cloth bag in the pockets of my fleece jacket


My fleece jacket already weighs a flipping ton because I have far too many keys and some drugs, food and handwarmers in the pockets. So the rucksack and cloth bag (used to stop stuff in the basket rattling too much) are with the bike pump, spare tube and emergency tools in my haversack. I'm sure something else is in there too but I can't remember what right now!


----------



## Nigel182 (24 Jan 2017)

Occasional many trips to Local Butcher and just drop it into the Camelbak Rucksack with no bladder to reduce weight.

Used to get a weekly shop on my old Ribble with Rack and pair of panniers......must get into the habit of top up shops with a Rucksack when the weather improves.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2017)

On the subject of shopping by bike, I reckon I've saved the price of my bikes several times over - the Brommie and the oldest Ridgeback have definitely paid for themselves. Many non cyclists also don't understand that it is also a bike ride - I do a fair bit of shopping at Aldi - have a few close to me - out of three I go to the furthest one - nicest green route and a bit of climbing


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, what do you do then - only miscalculated once - had to return something big for a refund.



I've unpackaged a few items before to make them fit, put a pie in my pocket once - that's not reccomended! - and if all else fails, I sling a carrier bag over the handlebars and hope I only need to turn right!


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jan 2017)

creative suggestions for additional space welcomed. Suppose I could also take an ortlieb dry bag and a bungee but I prefer to keep things simple.


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Sometimes I might go and get a pint of milk on this.
> 
> View attachment 334680


I used to do the same on my mum's Raleigh version - I'd get sent to the shop for whatever thing was missing but needed for tea. Of course in those days there was an independent greengrocer, a newsagent apost office and a little Spar on a small run of shops 5 minutes bike ride away from our house so it was fine to send a 10 year old off on the road to go shopping. All of those shops are gone now because there is a Tesco 5 minutes by car away. This makes me feel very old, and quite sad. I used to enjoy the responsibility of getting those few 'bits' from the 'top shops' and it's something I fear my own child will never expereience.


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jan 2017)

KneesUp said:


> I used to do the same on my mum's Raleigh version - I'd get sent to the shop for whatever thing was missing but needed for tea. Of course in those days there was an independent greengrocer, a newsagent apost office and a little Spar on a small run of shops 5 minutes bike ride away from our house so it was fine to send a 10 year old off on the road to go shopping. All of those shops are gone now because there is a Tesco 5 minutes by car away. This makes me feel very old, and quite sad. I used to enjoy the responsibility of getting those few 'bits' from the 'top shops' and it's something I fear my own child will never expereience.


I should add as an addendum to this that ironcally I am sat here messing about on the internet becauase I'm psyching myself up to go out to Tesco to get the 'few bits' we need for the morning (it's cold out there) - things I realised we needed when I was making tea. If this was the 80s I could have sent our kid out to get some yoghurt and cheese and I wouldn't have to bother now  Thanks, society!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2017)

KneesUp said:


> I should add as an addendum to this that ironcally I am sat here messing about on the internet becauase I'm psyching myself up to go out to Tesco to get the 'few bits' we need for the morning (it's cold out there) - things I realised we needed when I was making tea. If this was the 80s I could have sent our kid out to get some yoghurt and cheese and I wouldn't have to bother now  Thanks, society!


You'd have been on yer bike if it were the '80's!


Blue Hills said:


> creative suggestions for additional space welcomed. Suppose I could also take an ortlieb dry bag and a bungee but I prefer to keep things simple.


See if you can borrow a basket, placing it on the rear carrier.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2017)

I do most of ours after work, 7.5km home. Try to remember the second pannier if buying more/heavy stuff. Always buy 1-2 items more than is comfortable, sometimes lock ends up in pocket.


----------



## RedRider (27 Feb 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> put a pie in my pocket once - that's not reccomended


No, pie goes under hat.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2017)

This afternoon was a perfect example of post-main-ride shopping by bike.

I had been out on my bike in disappointing conditions and got cold and wet. I was looking forward to a hot shower but I remembered that I needed to go shopping. I knew that once I'd had that shower then I would be extremely reluctant to go back out in the cold and wet again later. 

So ... I dashed home on the bike, chucked my bike bag into the house, picked up my rucksack and lock, and set off for the supermarket. 20 minutes later I was home again, shopping unpacked, and getting out of my soggy cycling kit.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> creative suggestions for additional space welcomed. Suppose I could also take an ortlieb dry bag and a bungee but I prefer to keep things simple.


A couple of times recently I've put stuff in a shopping bag, tied the handles together (to stop stuff from spilling out) and put it in the basket, despite it being about three times the height of my little basket (visible in my avatar). The trick only works well if most things in there are fairly bulky and light (kitchen rolls, boxes of tissues, that sort of thing), with about 500g of dense items in the bottom to anchor it.


----------



## Mr Foldy (25 Mar 2017)

I have 2 front mounted ortliebs on my Tern. I put the Tern in the trolley!


----------



## GlenBen (14 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Nope. Whilst in store I asked what the policy was, which would seem to be made up on the hoof. So I emailed customer services asking for their policy and was told they don't have one that's written down, but they don't allow bikes in their stores. Must remember that when I see their own staff wheeling bikes through the shop...



A shop I used to work in had the "no bikes" policy. I had to fight tooth and nail to convince them to let me keep it in the warehouse after numerous bikes were being stolen from outside. They eventually agreed until a customer complained one day about me wheeling my bike through the store. 

Few weeks after that I had to walk home, via the lbs for a new bike.


----------



## robjh (14 Apr 2017)

I was out on the carbon 'summer' bike yesterday for the first time in ages, when Mrs rjh rang and asked me to get some milk on the way home. Of course with no bags or rack of any kind I had to say no. I'm so used to being able to do small shopping as and when I please on a ride that I found this most frustrating. I'm now looking for a frame bag (under the top tube) or similar for the summer bike.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Sometimes I might go and get a pint of milk on this.
> 
> View attachment 334680



You reckless devil may care seat of the pants risk taker......

That's a litre not a pint you crazy fool, anything could have happened.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> I was out on the carbon 'summer' bike yesterday for the first time in ages, when Mrs rjh rang and asked me to get some milk on the way home. Of course with no bags or rack of any kind I had to say no. I'm so used to being able to do small shopping as and when I please on a ride that I found this most frustrating. I'm now looking for a frame bag (under the top tube) or similar for the summer bike.


Polaris used to do a bum bag that could be folded out to a light rucksack which was great for this sort of thing. I think they discontinued it, not sure why.


----------



## marshmella (14 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> I was out on the carbon 'summer' bike yesterday for the first time in ages, when Mrs rjh rang and asked me to get some milk on the way home. Of course with no bags or rack of any kind I had to say no. I'm so used to being able to do small shopping as and when I please on a ride that I found this most frustrating. I'm now looking for a frame bag (under the top tube) or similar for the summer bike.


You could have just hung the carrier bags on each handlebar


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You reckless devil may care seat of the pants risk taker......
> 
> That's a litre not a pint you crazy fool, anything could have happened.



It's the way I roll. Yesterday I walked into Poundland and asked the price.


----------



## marshmella (14 Apr 2017)

User46386 said:


> Supermarkets still sell plastic carrriers you could have used one of them. I've carried loads of bags at the front of the bike.


Just looking at your avatar and was wondering if our cats are siblings?


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Apr 2017)

I can vouch that a Carradice Barley saddlebag will go onto a road bike, enabling one to carry shopping or even (very minimalist) touring kit.
It does look a bit daft. I almost felt I should be wearing SPD sandals and a beard.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Apr 2017)

Tip: Rolls of turf are heavier and harder work to lug behind on a trailer than they look!

Probably not recommended given that the rear QR spindle is what is pulling all the load.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2017)

I have been locking my bike to the metal barriers at the front of the trolley bay at my local Lidl. I have now realised that there is just enough room at the back of the bay to squeeze the bike in and lock it to the metalwork there. It has the twin advantages of keeping the bike largely out of sight and greatly restricting access to it when it is locked up. 

The only catch is that about 10% of the times that I use the shop, somebody has tied a dog up in exactly that spot. No harm done then - I just revert to the original position at the front of the bay.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> I was out on the carbon 'summer' bike yesterday for the first time in ages, when Mrs rjh rang and asked me to get some milk on the way home. Of course with no bags or rack of any kind I had to say no. I'm so used to being able to do small shopping as and when I please on a ride that I found this most frustrating. I'm now looking for a frame bag (under the top tube) or similar for the summer bike.



Carry the milk in one hand. Done several times in my local waitrose. They haven't minded me wheeling the bike in the shop and leaving it near the tills, then again I don't give them time - usually in and out within 5 minutes.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2017)

400bhp said:


> Carry the milk in one hand. Done several times in my local waitrose. They haven't minded me wheeling the bike in the shop and leaving it near the tills, then again I don't give them time - usually in and out within 5 minutes.


I carry my tools etc. in a Camelbak bag and there is usually room in there for a bottle of milk or other small items of shopping. I sometimes bungee stuff into my second bottle cage or below the top tube. My singlespeed bike has a rack so even if I don't have panniers with me, I can easily bungee a few items of shopping onto that if I have to.


----------



## robjh (14 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Decathlon do a very lightweight nylon rucksack that folds up into its own pocket to about the size of an apple. Very useful for exactly this kind of situation. Presumably you have a saddle pack or something on the bike, otherwise how do you carry an inner tube etc?


You mean this sort of thing? At £1.99 it looks almost too good to be true - but yes, it could be just what I need for small impromptu purchases when I'm near home, but I might not fancy riding 50 miles with it on. As for the saddle pack, that's already full with tools, repair kit and spare inner tubes.


----------



## KnackeredBike (15 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> You mean this sort of thing? At £1.99 it looks almost too good to be true - but yes, it could be just what I need for small impromptu purchases when I'm near home, but I might not fancy riding 50 miles with it on. As for the saddle pack, that's already full with tools, repair kit and spare inner tubes.


Get one that folds up just as small from Sainsbury's for 5p.


----------



## robjh (15 Apr 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Get one that folds up just as small from Sainsbury's for 5p.


Wouldn't work as well as a backpack though.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I can vouch that a Carradice Barley saddlebag will go onto a road bike, enabling one to carry shopping or even (very minimalist) touring kit.
> It does look a bit daft. I almost felt I should be wearing SPD sandals and a beard.


Isn't there too high a risk of cotton duck touching carbon fibre and producing something like a matter-antimatter explosion pulling both of them out of space-time? A style-antistyle explosion?


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Apr 2017)

It's dangerously close to crossing the streams, certainly.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2017)

Ah but it needs the presence of animal hide in close proximity to act as a catalyst.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have been locking my bike to the metal barriers at the front of the trolley bay at my local Lidl. I have now realised that there is just enough room at the back of the bay to squeeze the bike in and lock it to the metalwork there. It has the twin advantages of keeping the bike largely out of sight and greatly restricting access to it when it is locked up.
> 
> The only catch is that about 10% of the times that I use the shop, somebody has tied a dog up in exactly that spot. No harm done then - I just revert to the original position at the front of the bay.


Today, the problem was extricating my bike from where I had left it, past 2 yappy aggressive mutts which had been tied up within biting range. Fortunately, someone had left a walking stick in a trolley which was within my reach. When the mutts went to bite me I rapped their snouts with the stick, which put them off somewhat - they pulled back and yapped from a safe distance!


----------



## albion (28 Sep 2017)

robjh said:


> You mean this sort of thing? At £1.99 it looks almost too good to be true - but yes, it could be just what I need for small impromptu purchases when I'm near home, but I might not fancy riding 50 miles with it on. As for the saddle pack, that's already full with tools, repair kit and spare inner tubes.


It is very high quality, far tougher than expected. They do a NewFeel one of lower quality.


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

Surprising how much shopping fits in the basket. Local shop only though. Big shop fortnightly entails car and Tesco run.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> What a horrible thing to do! If they'd been my dogs I'd have given you what for.


Very, very gently.

The dogs were several feet away from where they needed to be to get me. I was talking to them very nicely and telling them not to be silly. They insisted on flinging themselves at me in full attack mode, and it was only when one of them actually bit my shoe that I did anything.

If your dogs are so badly trained that they attack strangers as soon as your back is turned then I hope people never let children anywhere near them!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2017)

I do what shopping I can on my bikes. Runs to a take away as well such as eveningfish and chip runs.


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Oct 2017)

Because my allotment and greenhouse are still feeding me all the veg I can do the weekly shop on the Brompton, cheese, milk, gin, tonic, crumpets for weekend breakfast..


----------

